
Rebuttal to John Resigs 'JavaScript Language Abstractions' - raju
http://ra-ajax.org/john-resig-is-wrong-dead-fucking-wrong.blog
======
bdfh42
This is a load of childish drivel designed to act as some sort of link bait I
assume.

